# 3400 ford rear lift pump



## Howie (Nov 18, 2011)

One of the metal tubes that transfers oil to the rear lift blew out and when I stick it back in, oil squirts out around it. What holds the tubing in and keeps it from leaking. I took the pump off and the other tube (big one) slipped right out. Appears to be an impression around the tube where something sealed it? Can't tell by looking at it as to what is missing if anything? thanks Howie


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howie,

The big tube is your suction tube. There is NO PRESSURE on it. It should have an o-ring seal - look inside the pump port. It must have the o-ring seal to seal air out of the suction connection or the pump will not work. O-rings are cheap. If it gives you problems, you can seal it with silicone sealer around the connection.

The small tube is your HIGH PRESSURE line. Probably a ferrule and nut connection. The ferrule seals the connection - the nut must be tightened good and TIGHT to squeeze the ferrule around the tube and into the pump body. You may need a new ferrule to make an effective seal with a good grip on the tube. Ferrules are cheap. O-rings are cheap. You may also need a new nut. They're not expensive


----------



## Howie (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks sixbales! Done all kinds of mechanic work but never ran into this type of connection. I will take a closer look at it and seal it up. Howie


----------



## Howie (Nov 18, 2011)

Sixbales; I found the small tube had a rubber packer in the nut and so I put a spacer washer behind it so it would tighten up a bit more but it blew out again and I can't afford to keep losing oil at $48 a bucket. Thanks agoin for you help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howie,
Attached are two photos of the hydraulic connection at the pump on my 3600. I suspect that your connector has broken off, and someone made the rubber seal which doesn't hold the force applied by hydraulic pressure. My connector is metal-to-metal. 

Have a look at the connector on the other end of your tube and you will see which type connector you have. Mine has the same connections at both ends.

Messicks may have a used tube that you can buy. If not, look at the dismantled machines section at tractorhouse.com - they have about a dozen 3400's listed.


----------



## Howie (Nov 18, 2011)

Dear Sixbales, Thanks again for photos. Wish the 3400 used that system. I found a wholesale sorce for the new rubber packer but still looking for a dealer that sells SPAREX part # S.66498 (CNNH856C) It is holding for now and I added a clamp on the shifter bolt on the opposite side to keep the tube from moving. Howie


----------

